# Tears for Fears ~ Mad World



## Goldfynche (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 17, 2016)

Sorry. Didn't intend to start a new thread. Not sure how that happened.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2016)

Great song, I like this version the best.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2016)

Adam Lambert also did an excellent job with the song on American Idol.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes. I love not only the original but various cover versions which always seem to be so immotive, moving and atmospheric.

Also love their 'Everybody wants to rule the world'


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes, that was a good song too.  They had a few good hits.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes, I love the Gary Jules version too.


----------

